# Tattler reusable lid warning



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

I received an email from them; 

Dear Tattler Reusable Canning Lids Customer, 

We are e-mailing past customers to inform you of slight changes we 
made to our instructions in late 2011. We found that many customers 
were over-tightening the metal screw band prior to processing, which 
can cause excessive pressure to become trapped in the jar, thus 
causing potential problems with the seal. 

Please refer to the set of new instructions below our company contact 
information at the bottom of this page, paying particular attention 
to Step #5 (the only major change we made) and #7 when canning with 
your reusable canning lids. 

Please also note that we have had a price change to include the cost 
of shipping. If you would like a new brochure with updated pricing 
please contact us. 

If you have any questions, please do not hesitate to contact us at: 
877-747-2793 (TOLL FREE) 
or 
[email protected] 

Thank you and happy canning!!! 

Customer Service 
S&S Innovations 
Tattler Reusable Canning Lids 
P.O. Box 373 
Fruita, CO 81521 
www.reusablecanninglids.com 
[email protected] 
877-747-2793 

Tattler Reusable Canning Lids - Instructions for Use 

1. Inspect top of jar for cracks and nicks. 

2. Wash, rinse and sterilize jars. Scald lids and rubber rings. 
Leave in water until ready to use. 

3. Fill jars as indicated per canning instructions for that food 
type. 

4. Wipe top of jar after filling. Place lid and rubber ring 
combination on jar. 

5. Screw band on jar loosely. Center lid on jar and hold in place 
with finger while tightening the metal screw band finger-tip tight. 
DO NOT OVERTIGHTEN. Product must be allowed to vent during 
processing. 

6. Process as per instructions for various foods. 

7. TIGHTEN METAL BAND FIRMLY IMMEDIATELY UPON REMOVAL FROM CANNER. 

8. When jars have cooled, remove metal band and lift gently on the 
lid to determine if any failure has occurred. Sealed jars may be 
stored without metal bands if desired. 

9. When removing lid, gently insert dull side of table knife (or 
similar object) between rubber and lid or jar to release the seal - 
DO NOT USE SHARP KNIFE. 
10. Wash plastic lids and rubber rings, rinse, dry and store for 
future use. Do not save any rubber ring which is cut or deformed.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks for the heads-up! New info printed and will be put with the lids.


----------



## arwenmark (Mar 23, 2014)

this is an old thread:

However, I wanted to add that in addition to the advice about fingertip tight, and tightening down as soon as the jars come out of the canner, that when you take them out, do not tip them lift straight up out of canner and set straight down, then cover them with a towel and through towel tighten each one, also to observe before removing from canner if any look buldging or hissing LEAVE THEM ALONE UNTIL COMPLETELY COOL.
Before canning if any lids are not completely flat but are convex at all, discard that lid.
These instructions can make all the difference between a sucessful use of the lids and a nasty accident with burns.

THis is not intended to alarm anyone, but rather to keep you safe and happy with the Tattler lids.

THose who treat them exactly like disposable lids risk failure and injury.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Glad I seen this, I got some for Christmas and was hoping to find some info.


Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## SierraWhiskey (Mar 27, 2014)

arwenmark said:


> also to observe before removing from canner if any look buldging or hissing LEAVE THEM ALONE UNTIL COMPLETELY COOL.


I would suggest contacting Tattler concerning this because it seems to defeat the purpose of canning. You want to finalize the seal when the can/jar is most pressurized (i.e. hottest.) As the can cools a vacuum is created. If you wait to lock it down, you've potentially allowed an incursion by outside air bringing live germs in with it.


----------



## arwenmark (Mar 23, 2014)

SierraWhiskey said:


> I would suggest contacting Tattler concerning this because it seems to defeat the purpose of canning. You want to finalize the seal when the can/jar is most pressurized (i.e. hottest.) As the can cools a vacuum is created. If you wait to lock it down, you've potentially allowed an incursion by outside air bringing live germs in with it.


My comment about if you see a jar that the lid is bulging when you open the canner it means you screwed it on too tight. and if you mess with THAT JAR it has the potential to explode. Also with regular lids your jars seal after you remove them from the canner in most cases not at the height of pressure.
Anyway the directions to leave such a jar alone came from Tattler.


----------



## siletz (Aug 23, 2011)

I agree with arwenmark that the suggestion to wait until fully cool is only for jars that look bulging and about to burst because they were improperly tightened before processing. These jars would then need to be used up and not considered properly canned. The normal process for tattlers is to barely tighten before processing and then tighten fully as they come out of the canner and allowed to cool on the counter. I have been using them exclusively for all my canning for the past 3 years now and have not had any problems with them at all. I would highly recommend them to anyone wanting to be more self reliant.


----------

